# Snow Fun



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Got a few Sat afternoon... Cold but sunny, they were out...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Brings back some great memories of hunting those speedsters and then enjoying them for dinner. been eleven years since I had any wild rabbit.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

nice job on the hunt! picked up a 410 pistol today,will try it out this weekend.looks to be perfect weather.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks. Perfect Weather for bunnies.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

took 2 hounds friday, some tracks not a lot. dogs jumped 1, buddy got it. took 2 fresh hounds to a new spot saturday, no tracks,no jumps. dogs hit it hard. will try again after some of this snow melts. some times there spoty,will keep hunting for them. seen some deer tracks,no much of anything else.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I saw real good rabbit sign while I was out cutting wood yesterday.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice mess of rabbits. Got out with my dad on Sunday morning and got 1. They were out. Had some run ahead of us. Last year, we saw 7 or 8 in this spot both times we hunted it. This year, it seems to be back to normal. Only seeing 1 or 2. Lots of fresh coyote and fox tracks though!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Got the hounds out Saturday morning. The snow was insane and the poor 15" dogs fighting 18" drifts. Jumped about 5 killed 2 and had 1 miss. To say the least the dogs got back to the truck and jumped on the tailgate to go back to their box. We too were whooped. I took some pics. We were hunting on the Moon...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Brings back some great memories of hunting those speedsters and then enjoying them for dinner. been eleven years since I had any wild rabbit.


i know where your coming from. its been many yrs since i did any rabbit hunting.

one time a friend and i was coming back from a hunt. we stopped at a milk house to get something. its one of those places where you drive up to the door and they step out and take your order. the guy came out and asked what we wanted and stepped back in. then i was holding a 20 out the window to pay and 2 guys came out and passed my door. then the guy came back out and asked if we noticed those 2 guys. he said they had just robbed him. i was kinda surprised they didn't take my 20 as they walked by. but they may have seen the 2 shotguns in the back seat.
sherman


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

The finished product from one of those bunnies.
Coq Ah Vin, a classic french recipe with a savory broth of red wine, cognac, onions, garlic, carrots, celery, sage, thyme, broth... and mushrooms and bacon! Devine.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

dig_doug_l said:


> The finished product from one of those bunnies.
> Coq Ah Vin, a classic french recipe with a savory broth of red wine, cognac, onions, garlic, carrots, celery, sage, thyme, broth... Devine.
> View attachment 253629


That looks absolutely delicious !








I went the easy route but it was delicious, served with potato wedges and coleslaw.








Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Both styles of cooking look pretty tasty to me. Nice job on the rabbits.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

hey muddy, all them tracks remind me of teletubbie land. lol


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

garhtr said:


> That looks absolutely delicious !
> View attachment 253639
> 
> I went the easy route but it was delicious, served with potato wedges and coleslaw.
> ...


Garhtr, nice job! A little buttermilk fried rabbit with tater wedges I'm sure was a phenomenal meal. The kids and lady definitely want more bunny meat so between goose, bunnies, and the end of deer season I hope to be out several more times before the end of Feb.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Got a little skiff of snow overnight in Highland cty and the bunnies were out. Jump 8 by 10:30, found two sitting and was wishing I had my pistol. Super bowl and Fried rabbit tomorrow. 
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

nice ! have to hunt the squirrel dogs today. will be taking the beagles in the morning, hope I do haft that good.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody within 25 miles of Medina want to give a couple rabbits to a unable to hunt anymore mooch that loves wild rabbit. Just send me a PM with your phone number and I'll be ready to pick them up.
I had two great "Roto/Rooter' 13" beagles and hunted every weekend and holiday of the season. I usually skinned and dressed my bunnies immediately which made the work after the hunt easier. I would take the time to slice the "back straps" out and the wife used that in rabbit stew. She prepared the quarters that fell off the bone in a garlic sauce. PLEASE HELP ME with some wild rabbit.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Anybody within 25 miles of Medina want to give a couple rabbits to a unable to hunt anymore mooch that loves wild rabbit. Just send me a PM with your phone number and I'll be ready to pick them up.
> I had two great "Roto/Rooter' 13" beagles and hunted every weekend and holiday of the season. I usually skinned and dressed my bunnies immediately which made the work after the hunt easier. I would take the time to slice the "back straps" out and the wife used that in rabbit stew. She prepared the quarters that fell off the bone in a garlic sauce. PLEASE HELP ME with some wild rabbit.


 I'd love to give you a couple but unfortunately I'm in S/W Ohio, I can't imagine going without at least a few rabbits each season.
My beagle is gone to the happy hunting grounds and hunting without him isn't as much fun but I do like rabbits on the table even better than venison. 
Good luck .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Got a little more snow here overnight but unfortunately it was on top of freezing rain and I only jumped two, got only one shot.








Weather for this W/E looks good and I hope to get back out Sat.
Good luck and good Hunting !


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

good job again!is that a rem 1187. the ice is bad here in my area,might be hard on my hounds paws. hoping to get out sunday.dogs are wanting to go bad.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

pkent said:


> good job again!is that a rem 1187. the ice is bad here in my area,might be hard on my hounds paws. hoping to get out sunday.dogs are wanting to go bad.


 I've never had too much luck in that frozen stuff, seems like the rabbits go mostly underground.
I'm hopeful to get back out this W/E the weather is looking pretty good for Sat and Sunday.
My gun is a Beretta Al2 20ga, it's not my favorite but it sure is light.
Good luck and good Hunting !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Snow was gone Saturday in my area and I hiked around until noon looking for sheds but found 0, saw several deer, one flock of turkeys and jumped 5 rabbits,got shots at 3 but only killed two. Hope to get out at least one more time before season ends.







Good luck and Good hunting. !


----------

